# Kongs



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, you know the ones. You stuff them with whatever tickles your dog's fancy. For us, it's broken up treats, peanut butter, and tiny slices of cheese. Bandit loves these things, and will carry them around with him even if there's nothing left inside! He's a tough chewer and his Kong is one of the few remaining toys he has. Anyone else use these awesome toys, and if so, what you YOU stuff them with?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I have one of the round ones (below). The kind pictured in Hound Bound's post doesn't even slow her down...too easy :-/. To make it tougher enough for her, I put a small (toy-size) milk bone on the end w/ the smaller hole, and fill it up with Kibble (fits just under half her dinner in at once), then add a little water from the faucet to get the kibble damp. Then I spoon in a tablespoon or so of yogurt, and wedge two more milk bones across the big hole entrance so that it's all snugly stuck in place. Then I freeze it for 2-8 hours, depending on how much time I have. After she eats the first cup or so of her dinner, then I give her that...even with all that prep and the fact that it's a solid block, it rarely takes her more than 5-10 minutes to break it open and clean it out.

But hey, that's 5-10 very entertaining minutes for us both


----------



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

Your picture didn't show up for me :-/ But your dog sounds steadfast in getting those treats! Luckily Bandit isn't one of those dogs that finishes his Kong and then goes crazy for lack of something better to do. He's a good lil' boy 'til he finishes, and then [for the most part] he's sweet afterwards. He knows the Kong is a treat  We give him one every so often, just not every time we leave the house [thankfully he doesn't get too bored while we're away]. He also likes apples. I would be inclined to throw some of those in there, except for the fear that he may not get to them before they start turning bad :-/


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

We have a couple small kongs for Dakota but she doesn't really care for them. I imagine if they were constantly stuffed with goodies she'd be more inclinded...but she has a slight weight issue from time to time so that in and of itself really isn't a good option for her. I can't stuff it with kibble either, lol. She won't work for something she gets everyday.

I do love kongs though - they are great toys for most dogs. We use them all the time at the shelter. It really helps take the edge off of staying in a cage all day.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

We put Bax's normal kibble, the wet food we still have from when he was sick (four cans left), some dried liver, and maybe a little Od Mother Hubbrad or Sammy Snacks bits. We always make a bunch at the beginning of the week and freeze them. It takes Bax a good hour to get through them when they're frozen.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

I just use peanut butter. Sometimes if I plan ahead I freeze it, which I think Jak enjoys more. I also have one of those kong bones..but the space is so tight that I can only fit about a strip of bacon into each one, so it doesn't last for long.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Biscuits in a Kong don't last long here. Esther quickly figured out that, by dropping the Kong down the stairs a few times or throwing it against the wall, she can make the cookie crumble and fall out.

I've had better success with stuffing chunks of Natural Balance meat rolls into the Kong. That keeps her busy for hours.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Jak, We stuff cheese sticks into our kong bone, really squishing it in. It gets into the cracks and it takes Cherokee longer to eat that than peanut butter and other things. I've never frozen a kong because I'm not good at planning ahead but I still think about trying it.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I usaually dab a little bit of peanut butter over the small hole. Then I drop some kibble in and put a couple teaspoons of yougurt (most of the time mixed with peanut butter, or bananas or both), then more kibble, more yogurt and some type of big biscuit in the end. Then it always goes in the freezer. If not, it ends up taking twice as long to make it as it does for them to empty it. Daisy takes the longest. It's like a big tootsie pop for her. Sandy is the mega chewer. We got the black one for her, so it takes her about twice as long as it was with the red ones. Chewie is our tosser. After Sandy finishes hers, Chewie is still tossing, so her and Sandy race to see who can clean up the kibble first.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Frozen kongs are great. That's what we use at the shelter because not only will it offer the dog more hours of stimulation but it opens more doors for possible stuffings. You can use kibble, canned food, gravy, yogurt, peanut butter...whatever. It's really nice.


----------



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

I've never tried freezing Kongs, either. Do you just give it to them straight out of the freezer, or let it thaw for a while?


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hound Bound said:


> I've never tried freezing Kongs, either. Do you just give it to them straight out of the freezer, or let it thaw for a while?


Yep. Little Baxter has a pavlovian response to the sound of the fridge being opened as a result.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Shaina said:


> I have one of the round ones (below). The kind pictured in Hound Bound's post doesn't even slow her down...too easy :-/. To make it tougher enough for her, I put a small (toy-size) milk bone on the end w/ the smaller hole, and fill it up with Kibble (fits just under half her dinner in at once), then add a little water from the faucet to get the kibble damp. Then I spoon in a tablespoon or so of yogurt, and wedge two more milk bones across the big hole entrance so that it's all snugly stuck in place. Then I freeze it for 2-8 hours, depending on how much time I have. After she eats the first cup or so of her dinner, then I give her that...even with all that prep and the fact that it's a solid block, it rarely takes her more than 5-10 minutes to break it open and clean it out.
> 
> But hey, that's 5-10 very entertaining minutes for us both


I have the one you have. Cassie spends forever trying to get stuff out. I fill it with tiny treats (but not ones that will roll out when the Kong tips) and peanut butter. Sometimes I freeze it, others I don't...but she loves it either way!



Hound Bound said:


> I've never tried freezing Kongs, either. Do you just give it to them straight out of the freezer, or let it thaw for a while?


I just give them to her right out of the freezer.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

So how do you clean your kongs?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

snow said:


> So how do you clean your kongs?


I've _heard_ you can put them through the dishwasher without any problems.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I've _heard_ you can put them through the dishwasher without any problems.


Yup, top shelf. Done it dozens of times without any problems. 

I must have a dozen of the original kong shapes here ranging in size from the large red ones to the blue/white floating size.

Buck loves them and will play for hours with one - without having to add anyting to it. He likes throwing them around. I also have one shaped like a dumb-bell that he likes to play with. 

When Tessa was young she would howl and bark when I left for work. I used to put a small amount of kibble in the kong, seal it with peanut butter and freeze it. I'd give it to her immediately before I walked out the door. She was so busy with the kong she forgot to be upset about me leaving.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I also like the Natural Balance meat roll, I cut small pieces add peanut butter stuff into the Black Kong's freeze and serve. This is what one does when they need some quiet in an otherwise chaotic house. LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I got one for Eddie when he was younger. He never cared for them honestly and they never kept him occupied for more than a few minutes. I put kibble in it and he would get it out within seconds flat. I tried peanut butter and yogurt frozen and not frozen. If it was frozen he wouldn't mess with it until it thawed. If it wasn't frozen he'd just pick it up and drop it several times trying to get the peanut butter or yogurt to squirt out. He does like to take it outside with him on occasion to pick up and drop in the yard because it does a weird bounce that he likes...that's about it.

Uallis actually does like the Kong and he gets it every night before I confine him. He prefers peanut butter in his Kong and it keeps him busy for a long time. He also plays with it without anything in it but I don't really like for him to do that as his Kong is a "night time only" treat. I want to get him another Kong and stuff both of them so he will have double the fun!! 

As for cleaning, we don't have a dishwasher. I soak them and use a brush used to clean baby bottles (I don't use it to clean baby bottles  ) to scrub the inside.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I use the kong stuffin treats for Snoopy. He goes crazy for them. I haven't tried the peanut butter and kibble mixed in the kong as he isn't really food driven and most times he is so lazy that he won't attempt to get the rest of the treat thats in the kong, only the part sticking out. lol


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

We stuff them with the kong stuff in the spray cans. They like PB flavor the best so far.


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

For the ones that put yogurt and peanut butter in their kongs. where do you feed this to them? I would think it would make a huge mess.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Abbysdad said:


> For the ones that put yogurt and peanut butter in their kongs. where do you feed this to them? I would think it would make a huge mess.


Usually, you fill the kong and freeze it (usually overnight). You can give it to Abby in her crate - or in the kitchen or outside weather permitting. 

Try giving it to Abby in her crate first to see what kind of a mess she makes with it. It helps enforce the idea that the crate is a good place.


----------



## daschador (Dec 9, 2007)

I know many people who use the Kong with success. My dog loves the smell of a Kong, and I've purchased three of them. 
I got the first one when we first got Maxx. It was suggested that it would occupy him while he was in the crate when we left him for a bit during the day. He obliterated it.
I tried again a few months later, thinking he would be more settled. He tore the side of it in half.
I tried again about 6 months ago. Again, it was in pieces.
We had filled them with peanut butter, and one time used liver treats.
If I had a dog that wouldn't shred one in 30 minutes, I'd buy more of them. 

The only toy we've been able to keep longer than an hour (for Maxx) are the balls sold from Planet Dog.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Have you tried the black kongs? They are made stronger for more aggressive chewers.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great toy! My puppy likes cheese (real) in hers..I am limiting that treat for now. She didn't like the peanut butter. I will buy a kong ball for her soon..they are quality toys.


----------



## aud0806 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great topic! My favorite is kibble and plain yogurt with a dab of peanut butter and bananas. 

*What other fruits and veggies are safe? *

The longer you freeze it the longer it lasts. I've never thought to do canned dog food so we'll try that next.

FYI- the kong website has recipes on there too. It's great fun.


----------



## Mutt-pie (Feb 13, 2008)

We have all kinds of kong toys, from puppy kongs to black xtreme kongs. We put kong paste or peanut butter inside and freeze them. Our puppies loved the frozen treats. I guess it helped soothing their sore gums. They are all fully grown now and we give them black kongs. They are the toughest of all kong toys.


----------



## westiegirl3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I use the Kongs sometimes when I go to work. I fill them with a little bit of dog food, liver treats, cheese, and put peanut butter on the end. I then freeze them and give them to my dogs before I leave. I don't do it every day, but occ. My dogs get really excited about getting them.


----------



## pooch (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the kongs are great, unless you have a dog that bites very hard. Ive had a couple of them destroyed within minutes...


----------



## Absolutediamond (Mar 4, 2008)

This may sound silly. But I bought my almost 11week old puppy one. When my mother came over and saw it she just about had a bird... She claims they're terrible and that dogs get their bottom jaws stuck in them, this that and the other.... Ive never heard this from anyone else... I took it away to entertain her while she was over but Haleigh and my 8 year old golden both love them!


----------



## Doxie_Lover_Sugars_Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

_Hello to all of you here. I am new here, and I have heard of the Kongs, but haven't seen any in the stores. Where do you buy them. I would like to get one for my doxie. I have to find something to entertain her. Thanks_


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

They are sold in pet stores, they look like this,


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Doxie_Lover_Sugars_Mom said:


> _Hello to all of you here. I am new here, and I have heard of the Kongs, but haven't seen any in the stores. Where do you buy them. I would like to get one for my doxie. I have to find something to entertain her. Thanks_


To be honest, they sell them in every single pet supply store around me, though I don't think I've ever seen them in generic stores like your Walmarts, Targets, etc.


----------



## Dog Grandma (Apr 8, 2008)

Hound Bound said:


> Yes, you know the ones. You stuff them with whatever tickles your dog's fancy. For us, it's broken up treats, peanut butter, and tiny slices of cheese. Bandit loves these things, and will carry them around with him even if there's nothing left inside! He's a tough chewer and his Kong is one of the few remaining toys he has. Anyone else use these awesome toys, and if so, what you YOU stuff them with?


Ha! We have an obsessive compulsive German Shorthaired Pointer and he chews through everything - Kongs, too. About the only thing we can give him is an extra large Nylabone, and we have to replace those frequently.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I use a dogzilla (basically same thing)









I break up a dentastick in 3 pieces. Put one across the top and one across the bottom, and then put one loose in the middle. Marley has to work to break the top and bottom one to get the middle one out.


----------



## BuggaJuga (May 16, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Have you tried the black kongs? They are made stronger for more aggressive chewers.



I just purchased my first black Kong - I also bought the KONG Stuff - Peanut Butter Flavored with it. Due to the cost of the KONG product I was thinking of using regular creamy PB - Is it okay to make the switch or should I stick to the KONG product?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

BuggaJuga said:


> I just purchased my first black Kong - I also bought the KONG Stuff - Peanut Butter Flavored with it. Due to the cost of the KONG product I was thinking of using regular creamy PB - Is it okay to make the switch or should I stick to the KONG product?


You can use either the Kong stuffing or the peanut butter. Both will work fine. Bear in mind that peanut butter can be really fattening for your dog, so you may want to cut back at mealtime. You could also consider filling the Kong with some healthy alternatives like low-fat plain yoghurt, mashed banana, pureed vegetables, etc. If your dog can eat it, it can go in a Kong.


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

Kong's are a must have for chewers!

Like everbody else stated, I love it for my puppy--he either plays with it by itself or I stuff it with kibble, peanut butter, treats, etc...


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Cody has a puppy kong & a puppy kong ball (the tiny blue & white marbled looking ones). 

I usually put in kibble, yogurt, and some wet dog food and freeze it. I heard a tip from somebody that they smear peanut butter in the ridges of the kong ball & freeze it... I've been meaning to try that, sounds like a good idea. I'm also going to try banana and get some of those natural balance rolls. Maybe string cheese too.

He doesn't really chew on the kongs, just rolls them around and tries to get the goodies out. He doesn't really chew on much besides his bully stick though


----------



## muki89 (May 27, 2008)

Love my dogs Kong ball (just a ball, not fillable) It's the only thing durable enough to withstand my Malamutes incredible bite. They love to play fetch and it's the only ball that hasn't been destroyed within the first five minutes. Worth the $20 I spent on it and even suggested it to a random while at the pet store.


----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

They sell Kongs at Target


----------



## guy0677 (May 13, 2008)

Hound Bound said:


> Yes, you know the ones. You stuff them with whatever tickles your dog's fancy. For us, it's broken up treats, peanut butter, and tiny slices of cheese. Bandit loves these things, and will carry them around with him even if there's nothing left inside! He's a tough chewer and his Kong is one of the few remaining toys he has. Anyone else use these awesome toys, and if so, what you YOU stuff them with?


I don't think I have any unique suggestions for stuffing a Kong, but I can tell you that our dog had digestive problems with the Kong stuffings that you can buy. The fillings come in something like a whipped cream can and they don't appear very appetizing. Our lab really had problems for a day or so and we felt very bad. I think it is better to use treats or peanut butter...something natural.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with guy. Any of the kong stuffins make more poor little Pebs sick to her stomach = insta puke (yuck!) I really like those Nutro Natural Desserts mixed with her kibble or some dog cookies. She goes crazy for the pumkin and berry flavors!


----------



## OtterNJ (Aug 15, 2008)

My dogs love the Nutro Desserts too, i put them in the kong, I have to get my pitts the black Extreme Kong, & it only lasts a few years they still chew pieces off of it, the top is all mangled, but they love them, yesterday actually Duke had his on the floor playing with it (nothing messy inside it) & black stuff started getting all over the rug, I am wondering if it was the dye or paint, i am gonna call the company & ask if that is safe.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Last year I discovered that they make a kong for senior dogs that is a little softer but still really durable. Mosby loves them!


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom (Sep 13, 2008)

I run a blind dog owners support web site. Filled Kongs are a great way to keep blind dogs busy too, and this link has a HUGE list of good foods for stuffing Kongs: http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/02/dog_recipes_for_kong_chew_toys.php

Our blind JRT needs to watch her weight now that she isn't quite as active as she used to be, so I buy the Kong "bones" that just have a small round opening in each end. The openings are the perfect size for string cheese, so I cut up 4 pieces of string cheese to use as "plugs" in the end of each hole, and then just put a piece of beef or chicken jerky in between each of the "cheese plug" in the ends. Doesn't last as long as the filling larger Kongs, but many less calories... and she enjoys them!


----------



## justinp (Oct 15, 2008)

LOVE these toys! they are just about the only thing our little girl can't chew up! we usually just stuff ours with milkbones or whatever other treats we have around the house but you all have such great suggestion. i will have to give em a try.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a small one for my pug...then we got my chocolate lab who chews up almost everything we give her to play with. I got her a medium size one and she ended up chewing half the top off and chewed up the smaller one for my other dog. Red and Cinnamon love them filled with anything.


----------



## Ateenta (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a puppy one for my 12 week old BC that is coming home tomorrow(sun)...even though he wasn't supposed to just yet. I also bought the whipped-cream can type puppy filling, and a Kong chew stick filler thing...I am hoping it will keep him at least mildly entertained.


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

what l dont get is why were allowed/recommended to put in Peanut butter into the kong, when they are poisonous to dogs? If someone can help me answer that, it would be great


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

keljai said:


> what l dont get is why were allowed/recommended to put in Peanut butter into the kong, when they are poisonous to dogs? If someone can help me answer that, it would be great


This doesn't make any sense. Could you rephrase?


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

nuts are sappose to be bad for dogs if l am not mistaken, so why is it ok to give them pb?


----------



## poopsiem (Feb 21, 2008)

I was stuffing Chobe's kong with peanut butter and freezing it until I realized that it is probably pretty fattening. My vet suggested using canned pumpkin, not the pumpkin pie filling. Just plain pumpkin. I mix in one or two tiny training treats for an unexpected surprise and freeze the kong for several hours to keep it from getting drippy.

Nuts are fine for dogs, maybe a bit heavy on the calories, though. Peanut butter is a safe product. Not so with raisins, chocolate, grapes and onions. They can be lethal.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

keljai said:


> nuts are sappose to be bad for dogs if l am not mistaken, so why is it ok to give them pb?





keljai said:


> what l dont get is why were allowed/recommended to put in Peanut butter into the kong, when they are poisonous to dogs? If someone can help me answer that, it would be great


PB is okay in small to moderate amounts. In Kongs I use Kong Stuffi'n PB flavored and only use about a teaspoon or less.

* It is macadamia nuts that are poisonous to dogs.*

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/11/20/macadamia-nuts-toxic-to-dogs/


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

My dog won't touch kongs .. she will lick a few times and then leave it , if I put a bone down with the same stuff in it though she will chew/lick that but never the kong ...guess she's not a rubber loving girl..


----------

